# Any SA Support Groups in Des Moines, IA?



## Emma2040 (Apr 20, 2010)

Any SA Support Groups in Des Moines, IA or the surrounding area?


----------



## Emma2040 (Apr 20, 2010)

Apparently not, bummer. 

I have never had a chance to talk with anyone else with SA before. I've always had to fight against it alone. 

Finding this website has been so refreshing, knowing there are other people who have had similar experiences.


----------



## Caitlin2 (Jun 1, 2011)

I live in Iowa City.


----------



## Cisco (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm in Iowa, too - we used to have a support group in Western Illinois, but it broke up when we didn't have enough people coming to justify the counselor opening up the office. It sure is hard to get a group around here. I think we need a meetup at a public place, like the Winnipeg gang was doing. Maybe we could get people together once a month in Coralville or something like that.


----------



## jennthompson (Jun 5, 2011)

I just joined this forum today, but I'm in Iowa as well...between Ames and Ankeny. I would be interested in meeting up/talking to whomever I can


----------



## Emma2040 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in the Des Moines area, and would def. be interested in talking to anyone with SA.


----------



## Annie1960 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm older than many of you, so I just want to do a "test" post to see if I'm doing everything correctly!!


----------



## Annie1960 (Mar 29, 2012)

I live in the Iowa City area, and have been treated for social phobia/social anxiety disorder since 1985 (age 24). I have tried numerous types of therapy, but have not had a lot of success. I have a fairly strong family history, so proper medication(s) seem to keep me functioning as normally as possible. I am married and the mother of 2 daughters. My OB doctors and psychiatrists agreed that I should remain on a low dose of 2 different meds during my pregnancies. Everything went smoothly

I, too, struggle with the loneliness of SAD-the stigma, who to confide in and who not to, etc. I would LOVE to form a support group, if there is enough interest. I would think we'd all feel comfortable, since we're dealing with similar symptoms. Is it safe to post my e-mail address, so you can get back to me? We could probably meet once a month and stick w/locations in the Des Moines and Iowa City areas, as well as towns in between. Let me know what all of you think.

Thanks!
Ann


----------



## anjukaranji (Apr 30, 2014)

hi Ann,
I am a mother with a daughter who is in school. I suffer from SAD too and it is affecting my daughter... Would love to get together and talk more about it. I live in Des Moines too. If you are interested please let me know..
Thanks!
Anj


----------



## Emma2040 (Apr 20, 2010)

I had no idea people had replied to this post, really surprised to see it still on the board. I still would love to talk with anyone in IA who has SA. I have never met anyone else with SA before. I'm not on the forum much, so feel free to pm me, it goes to my email.


----------



## tboo (Dec 14, 2011)

I live in the Des Moines area too. Please let me know if there are any groups. Thanks.


----------



## puertovixan (Oct 16, 2014)

Why don't we all meet up? I'm in DSM.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Cedar Rapids so a little farther away.


----------

